# How often do you get manis/pedis?



## amrx87

I get my nails done about every week. In the past, I got pedicures about every month, but I feel like I need to get them done more frequently as of late! I'm on a every two week schedule for pedicures.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I get a weekly manicure & now with the summer, every 3 weeks


----------



## Chinese Warrior

When I had a really good technician, I would go for pedicures every three weeks. She has been on leave for the past two/three weeks [emoji30], I find myself returning every two weeks. Hands wise, i do them myself.


----------



## Miss Krys

I'll have a pedicure every 8 weeks or so and my hands every 6...they're gel (not gellac or acrylic) and my nails grow more slowly. I'll have them ground down and back, refilled, and then have the cuticles tidied up.


----------



## cait_rose

I get acrylic refills and I go roughly once every 2-3 weeks. My nails don't grow very fast and the acrylic is great because my nail polish never chips!


----------



## cwool

Gel manicure Q 2 weeks
Pedicure Q 4 weeks


----------



## pixiejenna

I go every two weeks for my gel mani. My nails grow really fast so i can't really stretch it longer. For pedi i go once a month. I have dry feet so i like to keep up on that, i also do a paraffin treatment to help. And again my nails grow so fast that if stretched that out longer id have to trim my nails in between. I just prefer having someone else do it cause they always end up uneven or jacked when i do it.


----------



## SummerMango

For mani, I get the healthy nails also known as Dip or Next Gen. They last a good month for me unlike gel which only lasted two weeks. So for both mani and pedi I go every month.


----------



## Perplexed

I used to go every 2 weeks in the past before being a mom...now I go every 4 weeks at most and I feel I could definitely use going more often. can't handle what a mess my hands & feet look like for that long!


----------



## lasvegasann

Every two weeks pedicure 
No manicure....I do it myself 

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## poeticmelody

I do my own manicures and pedicures with regular polish. I do every week for my hand and every 4 weeks for my toes. Sometimes Ill redo just my big toe on the 2nd or 3rd week so growth is less obvious, but I always redo the whole thing at 4 weeks.

When I had gel polish I would go to the salon and every 2 weeks, but ideally it needed to be every 9-10 days. The regrowth was just too much and I was hiding my hands by the 2 week mark.


----------



## ptqcangel08

I get my nails and toes done professionally maybe 6 times a year.  The other times, I do my own.  I don't have a set time, just whenever I feel like it.


----------



## massgal33

not nearly enough!


----------



## NancyG

Manicures I do myself every week. They are gel manicures, mostly OPI GelColor, and I could easily go another week, even two, but I like to change color weekly. Pedicures I used to do myself, but it is harder and harder to twist myself into position to do my toenails well. I get a pedicure about once a month.


----------



## cherishbaby

I do gel nails around every month.


----------



## 4beauty4

I go to the nail shop in every 2 weeks.


----------



## coconutsboston

Manis, every few weeks.  Pedis - not enough. I hate sitting still so long!


----------



## PewPew

(Sometimes @salon, but I find doing my own nails relaxing)
Mani every 7-10 days.
Pedi every 2-3 weeks.

Using real NP these days as I developed allergies to gel/hybrids


----------



## sneedonist

I go to the nail shop every two weeks. Manicures (shellac) every two, pedicures (shellac) every month. I used to do my own manicures and pedicures, but I was sick of doing the twist for my toes and my manicures never seemed to last longer than one week. I personally think it's worth it as the woman who does my nails is becoming a good friend. 

I think I would start doing manicures and possibly pedicures myself again when I clear out my stock and start buying shellac products for myself. But I'm not ready to invest (money-wise and space-wise in my bathroom cabinet) for a lamp, the polish, and acetone to get started.


----------



## terebina786

Manicure every 3 weeks with OPI Gel. Pedicure once a month with regular polish


----------



## lapkriciosaule

Gel nails mani once in three weeks and pedi once in 6-8 weeks. My nails are not very fast at growing..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Weekly manicure & ped every 3 weeks especially now in the summer


----------



## kemilia

Manicures are weekly. Pedicures (during the summer months) are monthly. I don't get pedicures during the cold weather, just trim my bare naked toenails myself.


----------



## Kelly M

I give myself manicures on a weekly basis (or every two weeks if I use a longer lasting regular polish like Formula X) and pedicures monthly (or trim only and paint every few months). Admittedly I prefer doing my own nails because I find it relaxing and fun 

I only get manicures or pedicures if there's a special event (i.e., traveling, wedding, event, etc.)


----------



## Mimmy

Manicures weekly, pedicures every 3 weeks.


----------



## bonjourErin

I only do it for special occasions. Maybe a mani 2-3 times a year. I save that money for bags [emoji51]


----------



## pmburk

I wear acrylics. I get a fill with gel mani at the salon every 2 weeks. I do my own pedicures at home, also every 2 weeks.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Pedicures once a month at a salon, and manicures weekly at home.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nails are done weekly as I am a poor polisher especially with red shades & toes every 3 - 4 weeks or as needed
(dry feet)


----------



## Alexenjie

I wear acrylics so I get a fill every 3 weeks. I don't do pedicures except in the summer and I do them myself every other week.


----------



## Lzamare

Mani & Pedi every 2 weeks but I will do a color change in between if I have somewhere to go during the off week


----------



## pmburk

I just changed over to dipped powder manicures. I get a powder mani/color change every 2-3 weeks (depending on how much grow-out I have). I like my mani & pedi to match, so I just redo my pedi myself at the same time.


----------



## nygrl

I do my own manicures and pedicures. I do my nails weekly, and toes monthly. I go longer without a pedi in the winter.


----------



## twin-fun

Mani pedi every two weeks. I typically do net color on my finger nails, just toe nails but will if I have a special event to attend.


----------



## rdgldy

twin-fun said:


> Mani pedi every two weeks. I typically do net color on my finger nails, just toe nails but will if I have a special event to attend.


Exactly the same!  mani/pedi every two weeks, no polish on my fingernails.


----------



## cait_rose

I have acrylics. I get them done every 2-3 weeks (my nails grow slowly) and pedicures I do myself, done monthly although I'll go without during the winter months


----------



## winks

i have shellac.. so pedi is every 6-7 weeks and mani every 3 weeks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mani weekly & pedi usually every 3 weeks


----------



## PewPew

My kitty and I are now on the same schedule-- mani (front paws) every week & pedi (back paws) every 2 weeks. She knows she'll get treats afterwards, so she gets excited when I get out my mani stuff


----------



## fendifemale

I get pedis once a month.


----------



## Mette

Mani every second week and a pedicure every 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Suzymcling

I get my nails done every week and toenails every other week. I just love to change colors


----------



## Naziren

Every two or three weeks.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Mani every 2, pedi every 4


----------



## sgj99

I get a manicure twice a month and a pedicure once a month.
*I change my nail color anywhere from to once a week to every 3-4 days, depending on my mood.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Manicure - twice a month. 
Pedicure - once a month.


----------



## vrams

Every two weeks! To make sure my cuticles are trimmed and my clear polish is changed.


----------



## Cricket123

Manicure every two weeks


----------



## LexiAnn911

I go every week because I enjoy the color change and the Me time.  I am in open toes basically every day, year around so I need them looking perfect.


----------



## s3raph1nas

I do my own nails. Usually once a week


----------



## jimmie staton

I'm a dude and get regular pedicures every two weeks all year round for decades. I have my hands massaged while getting a pedicure... I want to get my spa to allow me to have one person giving me a pedicure, while having two people giving me a manicure (one person for each hand) all at the same time... I don't know how to ask for that in a tactful manner. 
"J!m"


----------



## kbell

Pedicure - once every 4-6 weeks except winter... 

Manicure - every 2-3 weeks. I absolutely love the dip powder manis!


----------



## TheThirdMrsCarrington

Manicure every two weeks. If I'm wearing regular nail polish instead of gel I might go for once a week depending on how my nails look. 

Pedicure once a month, although in the summer or if I'm going to be at a special event where I know I'm going to be wearing opened toe shoes I'll get it done more often.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I go weekly for a mani & usually every 3 weeks for a pedi.
I like my hands & feel well groomed & because I mostly wear red polish & I do touchup on the tips
as needed, I like the massage & look of neat nails & feet


----------



## Sparkletastic

• Dip powder nails plus mani - every 1.5 weeks 
• Pedi - every 1.5 weeks

I just hate them to look “grown out” so I can’t wait a full two weeks.


----------



## JDV

I do my own manis with regular nail polish, usually once a week.  Pedis I stretch out as long as possible because I hate doing them.  My friends keep trying to get me to go get pedis done at a salon but I don't do well with people touching my feet and I'm paranoid about the horror stories of people getting infections.  (Not completely rational, I know!)


----------



## faintlymacabre

I used to do everything myself with regular polish, with colour changes every week for both fingers and toes!  However, now that I'm a mom of 2 little ones and am back and work full-time, I get a gel mani every 3 weeks as a treat and for some "me time".

I'm tending towards negative space styles now to avoid the dreaded obvious grow-out.


----------



## Cams

Manicure every 2 weeks and pedicure once a month.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Manicure weekly & now that we are headed into cooler weather, pedis with paraffin wax which I enjoy


----------



## hokatie

Pedicure once a month and no manicure because I like to keep my hands clean and clear.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Pedis once a month, manis never.


----------



## EmCii

Pedicures are usually once every 2-3 months. Sometimes I’ll go even longer without polishing, but I try to scrub my feet, and keep them moisturized every time I shower. I wear trainers pretty much everyday so I don’t care about polishing my toes that much. 

Manicures....well, I switch my manis every 2-3 days. If I’ve bought a bunch of polishes all at once, I’ll change my mani every day because I’m determined to swatch every color until I get bored or wanna go back to staple polishes.

my nail care routine isn’t long. Usually 5 mins tops. When I do my oil treatments I do them overnight when I sleep anyways. I don’t spend a lot of time pushing my cuticles since they’re rather sensitive.


----------



## fendifemale

Once a month for pedicure. Fill ins depend on how my cuticles look. That can be once or twice a month.


----------



## Cordelia Andrews

I have been wearing a manicure for at least 1 month. So it turns out that they grow slowly and this is not necessary.


----------



## pmburk

Sparkletastic said:


> • Dip powder nails plus mani - every 1.5 weeks
> • Pedi - every 1.5 weeks
> 
> I just hate them to look “grown out” so I can’t wait a full two weeks.



This is me, my nails grow fast and I can't stand the "grow out" so I usually go every 1.5 weeks. I usually do gel, but started doing dip manis again recently.

I'm trying to break the habit, both for the sake of my nails and my budget.


----------



## Sparkletastic

pmburk said:


> This is me, my nails grow fast and I can't stand the "grow out" so I usually go every 1.5 weeks. I usually do gel, but started doing dip manis again recently.
> 
> I'm trying to break the habit, both for the sake of my nails and my budget.


One tip on the powder. I will get ready same color twice in a row. That way they don’t have to soak them off. They just file them a bit (not down to the nail - just down to the barest level of color) and redid them. That keeps my nails from getting soaked in acetone and filed no more than once every 3 weeks. 

For my toes, it doesn’t seem to matter because there is no filing. I just get regular polish so it’s a quick swipe of acetone to get color off and reapply (along with the pedi) so no damage or bother.

I also use a pumice stone in the shower / bath every couple of days. I always also keep my hands and feet well moisturized including liberal use of cuticle oil. 

To me the cost and effort is minimal to have beautiful, well kept hands and feet every day. It’s not about showing them off.  It’s about me being happy with how I care for myself.


----------



## tutu2008

Mani and pedi every 10-12 days. 

I alternate between dip powder, gel, regular polish, and nothing but a buff for shine on my nails. 
Toes always get a coat of regular polish.


----------



## Nails in Norfolk

Mani every other week and pedi every four week. Both with shellac.


----------



## pale_septembre

Shellac mani every 2 weeks and shellac pedi every 6 weeks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mani weekly & pedi as needed (3 4- weeks)


----------



## Baggirlxo

Manicure - weekly, I have long natural nails and that’s the best way to maintain them. 

Pedicure - At least once a month, however, if I’m in the mood and like my nail color I’ll get it on my toes.


----------



## Plussizegirl

Every other week.
Now I am overdue and all is closed down because of Corona.
Honestly, I do not know what to do.
I do not have the skills and tools to do it myself and two nails are already growing into the toes and it starts hurting.


----------



## misstrine85

Mani: never
Pedi: while on vacation


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I rarely get my nails done because I don’t have a car and don’t feel like going across town (I’m loyal to one shop.) Plus my fingernails grow pretty fast so I file/cut them and try to keep clear polish on at all times at the very least. I have a dozen or so fun colors so I polish them when I’m in the mood. I do my own pedis every few weeks. In the summer, I get mani pedis more frequently (cuz sandal season!) Pedis for me and the hubs are a must right before vacation.


----------



## k5ml3k

I do my manicure probably every 1-2 weeks and pedicure maybe once a month...I’m not as scheduled w my pedicure but I’m pretty consistent at 1-2 weeks for my manicure.


----------



## Havanese 28

Pedicure once a month, but if I have a special event, I’ll get an a fresh pedicure.  I have natural nails and I keep them short, so I only get manicures once a month also but I never keep polish on longer than two weeks.


----------



## shesnochill

Manis, maybe 3-4X a year now. Pedis, more often. 1X every 3-4 months.


----------



## KittyKat65

Never.  I do my own nails.


----------



## countryroad

Gel manicure every month or 1.5 month at the longest. However, I stopped going since I started using Kiss Impress nails. I get a pedicure only during the summer here and/or a special event.


----------



## sdkitty

KittyKat65 said:


> Never.  I do my own nails.


same here
I got gel manicures for a couple of years but got bored of sitting in the salon


----------



## Four Tails

I got a manicure in 2001 (not a typo — I was 13) and I got a pedicure in 2013. These nails get no love.


----------



## fendifemale

I'm at the nail shop now. Lol! Pedicures are a monthly must.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Weekly mani & pedicure around every 3 weeks..


----------



## serybrazil

I usually get a mani every 2-3 weeks, but I have been trying to curb my expenses in the effort to be more frugal so doing my best to do it once a month! Its always cold here in Washington state so pedicures are rare for me lol


----------



## purseinsanity

I used to get pedicures once every 4 weeks (still do), but hadn't gotten manicures for years.  I just started back up last year and get gel manis every 2 weeks at the least.  My nails grow really fast and look troll like if I wait any longer.


----------



## millerc

SNS manicures every 3 weeks and pedicures every 6 weeks. Makes me happy!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

If I'm on holiday I might get a manicure and/or pedicure at a resort. Otherwise I do everything myself - I like it short and natural looking. I live in a cool climate but come Summer, I might paint my toenails since they're being exposed to the big, wide world


----------



## vhuynh2

About every 2 weeks. My pedicures can last longer but my gel manis usually cannot, and I just do them both at the same time. The pedicure is the relaxing part of the whole experience! I don’t really like to go in for a mani only.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I do my own manicures once a week(ish)

Also do my own pedicures whenever necessary (more in spring/summer & less in winter)


----------



## intricateee

Gel manicure every 5-6 weeks. Took a hiatus for 2 years due to Covid but I just made an appointment for next week. Excited but also opening a can of worms here...$$!

I do my own pedis once a month.


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> This is me, my nails grow fast and I can't stand the "grow out" so I usually go every 1.5 weeks. I usually do gel, but started doing dip manis again recently.
> 
> I'm trying to break the habit, both for the sake of my nails and my budget.



Well, 2 years later and I'm coming in for an update. I do my own nails now, so haven't been to a salon in quite a long time. I vary between glue-on nails, strips, and regular polish. Toes are always regular polish. I do my mani/pedi every 1-2 weeks depending on how well they've held up.

I do occasionally go into the salon for a pedicure - special occasion or just to treat myself.


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

I have dip powder on my nails, every 4 weeks. Gel pedi lasts about 6. I’m in SW FL so pedi are year round thing. Prices just went up at my salon, too.


----------



## LOUIE13

The price for a gel fill and pedi went up 20% in my area.  I get a fill every 2 weeks and a pedi every 2 weeks.


----------



## 336

I go every 1-2 weeks for a manicure and every 2-3 weeks for a pedicure, my nails grow too fast for my liking and I hate how the shellac looks halfway up my nail


----------



## Sparkletastic

I learned to do my nails during the pandemic (dip powder) and honestly do a better job. I change them every 10 days.

I also give myself pedis every 10 days so my nails match.


----------



## Leisa0209

I'm just going to drop this in here... I've been a nail tech for 20 years, and highly recommend that if you are walking in to one of the many Asian nail shops, you are asking for nail damage.

Sore nails?  Shouldn't happen... An electric file should NEVER be used on the natural nail...EVER.  Also they usually use cheap products and the liguid they use often contains a chemical that is illegal for use.  That chemical is applied to your thinned nails and can cause nail loss, soreness, blistering, and even cancer as it leeches into your body through your nails 

I have seen permanent grooves from their overdrilling, I even had someone who had her nails drilled all the way through.  I've seen more fungus on hands and feet than I like to think about.

Their methods are NOT what should be done!!  They are closed by the Dept of Licensing OFTEN because of licensing, as in technicians not bothering to go to school to be trained/licensed.  
If you value your nails and health, STOP going to the Asian nail shops!!


----------



## limom




----------



## Love Of My Life

Leisa0209 said:


> I'm just going to drop this in here... I've been a nail tech for 20 years, and highly recommend that if you are walking in to one of the many Asian nail shops, you are asking for nail damage.
> 
> Sore nails?  Shouldn't happen... An electric file should NEVER be used on the natural nail...EVER.  Also they usually use cheap products and the liguid they use often contains a chemical that is illegal for use.  That chemical is applied to your thinned nails and can cause nail loss, soreness, blistering, and even cancer as it leeches into your body through your nails
> 
> I have seen permanent grooves from their overdrilling, I even had someone who had her nails drilled all the way through.  I've seen more fungus on hands and feet than I like to think about.
> 
> Their methods are NOT what should be done!!  They are closed by the Dept of Licensing OFTEN because of licensing, as in technicians not bothering to go to school to be trained/licensed.
> If you value your nails and health, STOP going to the Asian nail shops!!



Clients need to be aware of products that are being used. There are many top Asian nail
shops across the country & to single this group out in a posting like this, is not appropriate, JMO
I'm an advocate for healthy natural nails to avoid nail issues.. to each their own.


----------



## Tilis

I get a manicure and a pedicure every 6 weeks and do the mani in between myself or leave the nails bare. I would love to get gel nails, but I do not get into town enough to have them taken off regularly.


----------



## JimLovesPurses

I get a manicure and pedicure every three weeks. Always clear on fingernails and always red toenails.

Jim


----------



## Havanese 28

I get a Pedicure every 3 weeks, and monthly manicure.  I keep my natural nails short, so I opt for a “ clean look”, usually with clear or sheer polish on my fingernails.


----------

